# Would this be enough to fill a 55gallon?



## TheKid12 (Feb 26, 2011)

HEY all,just wondering if a 13qt bag of cypress will be able to fill a standard 55gallon tank(48Lx13wx21h),or will that not be enough,if it is enough how long will that bag last?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.serpenturf.com/ordernow.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.serpenturf.com/ordernow.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## chelvis (Feb 26, 2011)

I just set up a quaritine tank for a new arrival and its only 36" long by 15" wide and i used a 24 qt bag of reptile bark and it fills about 3/4 of the cage with a layer about 1.5" deep. So i would think you'd want to buy 3 bags of the 23 qt bags. Even if you do not use it all, having some on hand to add after spot cleanings will help.


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok so chelvis would this be enough to fill it
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-25114/3-CUFT,-Cypress-Mulch,/Detail" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/t ... ch,/Detail</a><!-- m -->

Its 3 cubic feet.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 26, 2011)

That would be enough to get it about 6 to 8" deep which would be more than enough your a young tegu.


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 26, 2011)

OKAY,Thank you so much for the help and nice new picture in your sig.You have beautiful pets.

One last thing.if i spot clean, i will only have to clean out the substrate ounce a month right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

You shouldn`t have to clean out the substrate [except for spot cleaning ] for months and months ...

Feeding out of the enclosure is a good way to keep things hygienic in there ..


----------



## chelvis (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL thanks, i love all my boy to death best buddies i got. Gonna have to change the sig again soon, new addition!!!

As for the how often to clean out the substrate completly i do it every six months just to keep things from getting all clumped up on the bottom level. I always have one of those hand trowls you see at the hardwear store. I use that when i dump water into the substrate just to mix up it um and air it out.... tegu not in the cage when that happens. For a 55 gal you should be able to do that by hand.


----------

